# Share Your Proud Moments



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi All,

I just had an idea that I would like to start a thread for anybody who has had a breakthrough, achievement, proud moment or just something they want to share, to photograph whatever it is and stick it up here to share with us all.

So if you poured a good piece of latte art, or your first thing that resembles latte art, or an espresso shot that tasted particularly amazing, or brew, or somebody who visited you that really enjoyed your coffee, or if you have an exciting new toy.. absolutely anything that you are proud of(doesn't need to be especially photogenic) that you want to photograph and share, think of this thread as a scrapbook/time capsule of all our little triumphs!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Very cool


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm going to start it off with this, I know I have posted this image a long time ago in another thread but growing this I guess was my first real coffee achievement, it has been with me since the very beginning of my love affair with coffee, I took this quite some time ago when she started going for it in the spring but she slowed down and hasn't changed a great deal since.










I suppose this could be a double entendre too, in that the coffee plant was at the very very beginning of the worlds love affair with coffee and turning its fruit into beverage was the very first coffee achivement... deep!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

This thread definitely needs resurrecting. In an effort to do this, here is something I am super proud of to the max. It combines my Photoshop skills (which are for hire anyone) with my love of coffee. Enjoy:


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Posted these in freepour friday but I am as proud of Laura's camera skills as I am my own pouring


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful..on both counts.


----------



## James Cox (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh my lord ...love it!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> This thread definitely needs resurrecting. In an effort to do this, here is something I am super proud of to the max. It combines my Photoshop skills (which are for hire anyone) with my love of coffee. Enjoy:


You know when you get those small world moments, I just had a sneaking suspicion this might be one of those, so I will ask just incase, Where abouts did you learn photoshop and who tought you?

I love your work anyway!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm self taught. They said it couldn't be done - well I showed them.

Now what's this small world moment?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ah, It was just that my Dad was an artist and graphic designer who then started teaching Photoshop in London. I have just been getting hundreds of those small world moments recently and thought he might have taught you. I had a funny feeling that you were going to say you took a course in walthamstow about 8-10 years ago.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Nah, I went to college closer to you - in Taunton! Arrr.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Taunton boy(pronounced 'buy'), ain' nuthen but odd folk up tharr.. full o' they yuppies ent err? we's simple lot dunn yerr, never stepped owt tuther saad o' this yerr village no, taunton could be ole other world for all izle know.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I just made an aeropress that I'm proud of, and would happily serve any of you. I'm super critical of anything I make myself, and not just coffee - used to spend hours cooking only to sit down to eat and think "this is shit" and that people were just being polite when complimenting it. I'd say I'm only completely satisfied with 10% of the coffees I make. Not to say the rest are bilge, just that there's always room for improvement. This aeropress however, yummy. 14g, 230ml, 95c. Pretty fine grind, NSEW agitation after pour with the paddle thing, then again at 1.5m, then plunge at 2min over 30sec. Using the Limoncillo 'elegant'.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> I just made an aeropress that I'm proud of, and would happily serve any of you. I'm super critical of anything I make myself, and not just coffee - used to spend hours cooking only to sit down to eat and think "this is shit" and that people were just being polite when complimenting it. I'd say I'm only completely satisfied with 10% of the coffees I make. Not to say the rest are bilge, just that there's always room for improvement. This aeropress however, yummy. 14g, 230ml, 95c. Pretty fine grind, NSEW agitation after pour with the paddle thing, then again at 1.5m, then plunge at 2min over 30sec. Using the Limoncillo 'elegant'.


How do you think it would compare if you had a slightly coarser grind and let steep for an additional min?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't know. I'll give it a go, but this is the best aeropress I've made in a while, despite having been really enjoying the results I was getting with the coarser grind / longer steep thing. I think a part of it might be that the Vario is so much more consistent at finer grinds that it makes for a cleaner cup.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Made a brew in the Clever Dripper for an intreagued colleague yesterday, asked her what she wanted in it...then just, before sploshing in the milk I suggested she try a sip black: "I'm not putting milk in that, that's nothing like I thought it would taste, that's lovely! It's sweet, doesn't even need sugar.", was the somewhat surprised response.

I must be learning something! ;-)


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

This!


















And this ..










I'm afraid Costa beans were used, but me and a work mate spent the evening practising latte art, espresso shots and stuff on the bottomless, and considering they were two months old, we got rediculous amounts of crema from the robusta, and it wasn't horribly bitter, slightly but not bad, ol' Expobar and Eureka got a workout!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Wicked! Looks to me like you have nailed the rosetta dude!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well no latte art yet, but the postman finally stayed long enough for me to answer the door today, and 5 minutes later had the silvia steam arm fitted to the classic, 2nd try absolutely perfect microfoam very happy with myself after that, guess the time spent trying with my krups pump machine taught me something after all, that and all the hints and tips on here so thanks very much guys. Now I can open my fudgee bear and try to turn out some decent flat whites.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just made a Chemex brew for a burly Devonshire 3sugars instant coffee drinking builder working on my house, I told him "you may not like this because it doesn't work with milk or sugar" he sipped it and replied "I'm not looking forward to going to the next place where all they have is gold blend!"


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Perhaps a lightly brewed Wote would have resulted in a response of ''I didnt ask for tea, matey''


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

No he had a pretty robust Finca Valentin!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

The last 3 months in coffee


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Hah, that's an awesome picture dude.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

That is a fun picture but I have recently started to take issue with the huge number of Has Bean bags I have.

They are re-usable but I would never need more than 5? I have like 20+

I wish we could return them and re-use them for new orders and such.

They are definitely not recyclable or biodegradable. I wonder if anyone has considered sustainable packaging?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

You're absolutely right, they are great bags for keeping coffee in but I would love a recyclable option available. If it wasn't for the foil lining they would be taken by the recycling man.


----------

